# New - Desktop Uber Partner Earnings Screen



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

As expected Uber has redesigned the screen so drivers can look at their "earnings" and "payment information".

WHOOOEEE !

What missing....?

Previously we could request a CSV file to be emailed to us having the following information:

Driver Name
Phone Number
Email
Type
Date
Description
Trip #
Fare
Surge
Toll
Misc
Other
Meter Rate
Gratuity
Commission
Tax on Fee
Total Payment
Drivers previously could download a CSV file which showed the breakdown of what UBER was charging for the week's fares.

It's now obvious that with the introduction of POO and UPFRONT PRICING our partner is taking a bigger slice of the pie and withholding any evidence that we could query them about the fare breakdown.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Another unfortunate by-product of this new desktop improvement - there is no way to download/track daily time spent on individual trips, or the sum of time spent for a selected day.

I keep track of my daily Dead Hours ie hours spent driving pax vs hours logged on. This has been incleasing slowly over time.

UBER - the company that never stops taking !


----------

